

JSDB.io – A Database of JavaScript Libraries - nvk
http://www.jsdb.io/?sort=trending

======
jb55
It's unfortunate that people still think they need monolithic libraries to get
anything done on the client side. The node ecosystem showed this doesn't have
to be the case. It becomes even more important on the client side to keep
dependencies small.

My favourite ecosystem for client side development these days is component
([https://github.com/component/component](https://github.com/component/component)).
It's similar in style to npm but faster and made for building apps from small
modular pieces. It has a growing community and lots of modules already
([https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components](https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components)).

~~~
graue
I've had this debate with a friend who's a big proponent of EmberJS (and to a
lesser degree Angular). My friend feels that without one of these libraries
you will simply be writing way too much unnecessary boilerplate code for a
single-page app of significant size. I personally prefer to rely on small
modular dependencies, so Component appeals to me, but I've only played with
Ember/Angular a little bit so I don't necessarily know what I'm missing. Can
you recommend a set of Components that would provide similar functionality and
productivity?

~~~
jb55
I'm still using backbone.js within our app but a lot of people seem to be
using things like:

* [https://github.com/component/view](https://github.com/component/view) for views built on top of reactive for declarative bindings

* [https://github.com/component/model](https://github.com/component/model) for models

* [https://github.com/component/router](https://github.com/component/router) for routing

So what we have so far from these 3 libraries is basically a decomposed
backbone with declarative bindings. That will cover 99% of your typical app. I
don't find there is too much boilerplate.

~~~
graue
Take a look at the Ember examples at
[http://emberjs.com/](http://emberjs.com/). They're doing a lot more with a
lot less code. Backbone had its day, but the world is moving on, and a new
project that only offers Backbone-equivalent functionality won't garner much
interest from me or probably anyone.

------
manojlds
My favorite ( though only for jquery plugins ) -
[http://www.unheap.com/](http://www.unheap.com/)

~~~
joeblau
That site looks clean! Do you know who developed it?

------
KevinEldon
Looks great. I've had luck with
[http://www.javascriptoo.com/](http://www.javascriptoo.com/) too.

------
knes
Thank you for this. I just discovered [http://fooplugins.com/footable-
demos/](http://fooplugins.com/footable-demos/) and it's the perfect
alternative to Data Table!

------
dotneter
[http://jster.net/](http://jster.net/)

------
andrew_gardener
hovering over ratings: "Overall JSDB.io Rating (derrived from combination of
the other metrics)"

So I guess that means the rating are based on some formula of: stars + average
time between commit + forks + contributes

My only problem is that doesn't this rating favor larger projects (Angular or
Ember) as opposed to smaller projects that are perfect for solving small
problems? The only way I can see around that is if stars has an overwhelming
weight in the formula.

Anyways, looks helpful none the less (will look though it)

~~~
ksokhan
Hey! (I made this) Stars _do_ have more rating than the other metrics, which
evens things out. Yes, larger libraries like jQuery are rating higher because
of the ranking system, but thats actually accurate if you are looking at
'popularity'; furthermore, there are only a few projects that are on this
scale.

Try 'trending' if you want to see libraries that are growing quickly.

------
joemir
Would be great if all the packages on Bower were presented like this.

~~~
ksokhan
Potentially each item could have a bower package name or endpoint that you can
copy and paste into terminal?

~~~
nvk
That sounds great, would definitely save some time.

------
dracoli
What's the calculation for the ratings? Also would be great if there are
sorting options.

Otherwise this is really great!

~~~
ksokhan
three sorting options: recent, popular, trending. What kind of sorting were
you looking for?

~~~
Lerc
It struck me, while browsing that, I would like to be able to browse the
libraries by excluding known types.

Things like "Show me all the things that are not frameworks or jQuery plugins"

I'm not looking for anything in particular, but it would nice to see the
possibilities without having to search through things that I know I'm not
looking for today.

~~~
ksokhan
Right, what you are looking for is advanced filtering options. Definitely
something thats desirable, albeit hard to pull off for a side project ;)

------
kanakiyajay
Similar database of jquery plugins [http://jquer.in/](http://jquer.in/)

------
deweller
Looks like 531 libraries are in this list as of now.

------
camus
Confusing name. It's not a db engine built with javascript.

~~~
manojlds
Is imdb a new NoSQL database?

~~~
camus
is im a programming language ?

~~~
manojlds
Give me one example of a database with a programming language ( or its
abbreviation ) in its name? "im" could stand for in-memory.

~~~
camus
javadb.

